# Your dream hunt?



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I thought this would be a fun thread. What is your dream hunt- where, for what, and with what bow and arrow?

I'd personally love to hunt Africa for elephant (the main one- no white man has taken an elephant with a selfbow), crocs, and whatever else I could get tags for while there. I'd use a 90#-100# selfbow (long, fast, and accurate- made of hickory, Osage, or white oak with a dull, dark matte finish and dead silent), shooting my regular 650-700 gr broadhead arrows for everything else, and special 1000 gr arrows for elephant. 

If not, Alaska or Hawaii with my regular 75# bows for boar, moose, and Kodiaks.

Your turn- spare no dirty details!


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

my dream hunt is an african hunt.


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

I'd like to go elk hunting anywhere, seems like a blast! That, or Africa would be a fun one!


----------



## fbman80 (Dec 20, 2008)

My dream hunt would be down to Iowa to take an absolute brute of a buck.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

My dream hunt would be to go out to New Mexico or Wyoming to bowhunt bull elk.It would also be to go out to Kansas or Texas to bowhunt their big bucks.


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> My dream hunt would be to go out to New Mexico or Wyoming to bowhunt bull elk.It would also be to go out to Kansas or Texas to bowhunt their big bucks.


Should come down here to Kansas, got a heck of a lot of nice bucks in our area:shade:


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

Is it right i want to do lots of hunts???
Colorado Elk Hunt 
Pig hunt down south or up in Michgan
Africa lion hunt
and of course a bear hunt with a bow that one is possibly coming up this year


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

i would like to hunt elk out west and caribou hunt


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

I'd like to bowhunt boar somewhere out west, maybe even just here in CA and I'd like to take an elk further east too.


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

My Black Bear hunt coming up this spring


----------



## Zach_Harmon (Dec 28, 2008)

Whitetail hunting with Waddell. THAT would be a good time


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Went Elking Hunting last Season, so that was one of my dream hunts.

Id like to go to New Zealand and Take some Red Stag, Chamois, and Tahr


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

My dream hunt will be coming up as soon as I get out of high school. DIY pronghorn bowhunt, most likely in Wyoming.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

If I were givin the chance to choose my "Dream Hunt", with no doubt would I be packing my bags for Alaska. I very badly want to harvest a Dall Sheep with a bow.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

it would be a mule deer hunt in colorado


----------



## xXStanXx (May 18, 2007)

Moose hunt in Alaska, some sort of polar bear hunt (if that's even possible), or a bison hunt in northern Alberta.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Rory/MO said:


> My dream hunt will be coming up as soon as I get out of high school. DIY pronghorn bowhunt, most likely in Wyoming.


Great Choice!
Wyoming has some great DIY Public Land.
If you want, you can PM me, if your serious about it, and i can give you some Areas to check out


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

2wyoming said:


> Great Choice!
> Wyoming has some great DIY Public Land.
> If you want, you can PM me, if your serious about it, and i can give you some Areas to check out


Thanks, sent you a PM.


----------



## jonston18 (Oct 7, 2007)

Elk hunting and i would like to go to colorado but it doesnt really matter as long as i get and elk


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Zach_Harmon said:


> Whitetail hunting with Waddell. THAT would be a good time


2ND that motion


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

africa with my compound for warthog, kudo, eland, cape buffulo, croc, impala and a managment lion or leupord. with tiffany lakosky by my side. mmmmmmmmmm what a good hunt that would be.


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

my dream hunt would be to take a archery caribou.


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

my dream hunt will be 

money no problem and year to hunt any where and when i want. i will love to hunt every country and every animals out there with a bow. 

fish also


----------



## deerhunter95 (Jan 3, 2009)

iowa, montana, or kansas deer hunt with my DXT


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

My dream hunt is moose with a bow


----------

